# [Review] Antlion ModMic 4.0



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einleitung*
Als Gamer steht man irgendwann vor einer wichtigen Entscheidung in seinem Leben: der Wahl des richtigen Headsets. Doch gerade hier wird man durch die schiere Masse und der großen preislichen Bandbreite förmlich erschlagen. Als wäre das nicht genug muss man sich noch überlegen, ob es lieber die USB- oder die Klinkenversion sein soll. In den letzten Jahren hat sich allerdings immer mehr die Empfehlung breit gemacht, dass die Kombination aus qualitativ deutlich hochwertigeren Kopfhörern und einem extra Mikrofon vielleicht nicht die bessere Wahl ist.
In diesem Review gehe ich nicht auf die verwendeten beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Kopfhörer und deren Klangqualität ein, sondern auf das eben erwähnte extra Mikrofon, namentlich: ModMic 4.0 vom Hersteller Antlion. Das Markenzeichen Antlion gehört zu GTDevice LLC und hat seinen Sitz in Portland, Oregon (USA), befindet sich also fast auf der anderen Seite dieses Planeten.


*Version 4.0, was war davor?*
Diese Frage wird sich wohl jeder Leser stellen, der zum ersten mal von diesem Mikrofon hört. Im Mai diesen Jahres ist bereits Version 4.0 erschienen, doch was hat sich im Laufe der Entwicklung (Version 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 2.3) verändert?
Aus ihrem Blog kann man dies bezüglich folgenden Änderungen erfahren (aus dem englischen übersetzt):

dickeres Kabel
größeres Mikrofongehäuse
keine Lötverbindungen am Kabel (durchgehend)
größerer Rauschfilter (der Schaumstoffball am Mic)
steiferer Mikrofonarm
Mikrofonstummschalter
Aufbewahrungstasche

Die Liste ist also relativ überschaubar, aber dennoch sinnvoll. Sie machen das Mikrofon vor allem deutlich robuster als seine Vorgänger.


*Das ModMic 4.0*
Bevor wir zum klanglichen Teil des Reviews kommen sollten wir einen Blick auf das Mikrofon selber und seine Verpackung werden. Diese ist, im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern, deutlich hochwertiger und ansehnlicher. Bis Version 3.0 wurde ausschließlich in einer Pappröhre versand. Das ModMic 4.0 kommt in einer edlen schwarzen Hartplastiktasche. Innen ist die Tasche leicht gepolstert; Gummis verhindern, dass das eingepackte Mikro beim öffnen der Tasche herumfliegt.

Im Lieferumfang selber enthalten sind:


ModMic 4.0 mit über 3m Kabel
Alkoholreinigungstuch zum säubern der Kopfhöhreroberfläche
extra Baseclap
extra Klebepad, falls das vorhandere seinen Dienst quittiert
Montageanleitung

Da Bilder manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte sagen, hier ein Bild der Tasche und des noch nicht montierten Mics (Quelle: modmic.com):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Montage*
... ist genau so innovativ wie sie simpel ist. Ein Magnet wird per Klebepad auf die Kopfhöhrer geklebt. Dabei sollte, wenn möglich, eine glatte Fläche benutzt werden und keine raue. Da meine Kopfhörer wenig Möglichkeiten für glatte Oberflächen bietet, habe ich den Magneten einfach auf die Maserung geklebt.
Am Mikrofonarm selber befindet das Gegenstück des Magneten, sodass das Mic einfach per Magnetismus hält. Der Magnet ist außerdem für seine Größe relativ stark.
Um das Mic richtig positionieren zu können, ist der Arm beweglich und biegbar. Er kann mit ein wenig Kraft in die gewünschte Form gebracht werden.

Hinweis: Am vorderen Ende des Mics, kurz vor dem Rauschfilter ist ein Mikrofonzeichen zu sehen. Dieses Zeichen muss nach innen zum Mund des Trägers zeigen. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, einfach das hintere Ende des Mikroarmes umbiegen, sodass der Knickschutz für das Kabel gewährleistet ist.

Montiert sieht das ganze dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Sprachqualität und Verständlichkeit*
Der interessanteste Teil dieser Zeilen dürfte wohl die Sprachqualität und deren Verständlichkeit sein. Das ModMic sitzt dabei wie im obigen Bild seitlich neben meinem Mund. Das Zalman hingegen auf Grund seiner Bauweise per Clip am Kopfhöhrerkabel in Höhe des Mute-Schalters des ModMics. Folgende Audio-Hardware wurde verwendet:


Antlion ModMic 4.0
Zalman ZM-MIC1
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium mit Pax-Treiber
beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro

Die Aufnahmelautstärke betrug bei beiden Mikrofonen 100%

Während mein altes Steckmikrofon, das ZALMAN ZM-MIC1, schon sehr gute Werte aufweisen konnte und zudem noch verdammt preiswert war, konnte sich das fast 8-mal teurere ModMic (49.99$ + 12$ Versand + 9,17€ Einführungssteuer = ~50€) noch einmal einen Tick von seinem Konkurrenten absetzten. Gerade in Hinblick auf die Umgebungsgeräuschunterdrückung (Musik, Gespräche, Straßengeräusche etc; nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Eigenrauschen des Mikrofons) kann das ModMic 4.0 überzeugen und liefert eine verständlich klare Stimme. Am auffälligsten fand ich jedoch, dass der kleine Schaumstoffball am unteren Ende die immer sehr nervigen "Plopp"-Effekte beim sprechen von Wörtern mit "P" sehr sauber herausfiltert. Ein definitiver Pluspunkt in meinen Augen.
Mit wesentlich teureren und hochwertigeren Studiomokrofonen kann das ModMic bezüglich des eigenen Grundrauschens jedoch nicht mithalten. Frequenzanalysen per Audacity haben ein etwa gleiches Grundrauschen wie das Zalman ZM-MIK1 ergeben. Studiomikrofone besitzen ein deutlich geringeres Grundrauschen als diese Mics.
Apropos Audacity: wer viele "Let's play"-Videos macht wird mit dem ModMic 4.0 seine Freude haben, denn mit einigen wenigen Klicks kann man aus einer in Audacity aufgenommenen Mikrofonspur eine Spitzentonspur machen, die sich deutlich von der Originalspur abhebt (Videos dazu gibt es haufenweise bei Youtube)!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf ein von mir erstelltes Mini-Reviewvideo des ModMic 4.0 aufmerksam machen (ein Vergleich mit dem Zalman Mic ist ebenfalls vorhanden):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jNo4Q2hrKQ


*Pro und Contra*

+ robuste Bauweise
+ super Klang
+ Aufbewahrungstasche
+ großzügige Kabellänge
+ gute Umgebungsgeräuschfilterung
+ kein "Plopp"-Effekt bei P-Wörtern

- mit 49.95$ (+ Versand + Einführungssteuer) sehr teuer
- bisher nur als Import verfügbar
- bis zu 6 Wochen Versanddauer

° Grundrauschen stört nur bei Aufnahmen...
° ... kann jedoch per Software entfernt werden


----------



## Oozy (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für dein Review. 

Ansich eine recht interessante Sache, damit man seinen Kopfhörer auch als Headset nutzen kann. Wenn dieses Produkt in Europa auf den Markt kommt, werde ich mir das nochmals genauer anschauen.

Wie bist du eigentlich auf dieses Produkt gekommen?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2014)

Habe die Combi DT770 Pro und ModMic bei nem Freund probegetragen und dann kam der typische "muss-ich-haben-effekt"


----------



## FreezerX (23. Juni 2014)

Hey, danke für den Test. Kurzer Text, und ein Video das mehr sagt als 1000 Worte, sehr gut.

Ich hab es mir mit den Creative Aurvana Live auf 720p angehört und finde die Unterschiede zwischen den Mikrofonen gar nicht so groß, dass ich bei Blindverkostung eines deutlich besser gefunden hätte. Ohne die Fachbegriffe zu kennen finde ich das ModMic etwas lauter, etwas klarer und dass es mehr Tiefton erfasst. Ab und zu hat das ModMic auch ganz leicht übersteuert, das Zalman Mic klingt etwas "hohler".

Mich würde jetzt in der Reihe noch das Mic der QPad QH-85 und QH-90 interessieren.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch das 2.0 und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Es ist halt super praktisch. Wenn ich es nicht brauche wird es einfach an einen Nagel an der Wand geklippt und stört nicht beim alltäglichen Gebrauch. Ein Handgriff, und schon kann man mit seinen Kumpels quatschen. Dazu auch noch in sehr guter Gesprächsqualität. Also ich finde, dass sich der recht hohe Preis doppelt und dreifach auszahlt.


----------



## Combi (23. Juni 2014)

sehr schönes review, hat spass gemacht es zu lesen.
vor allem keine rechtschreibfehler....top!(ok,einer,der zählt nicht)

hatte lange geschaut, weil sich der release des 4.0 immer wieder verschoben hatte.
tja,jetzt hab ich das mmx300.aber wenn meine perle ein neues headset braucht,wird es ein dt770 mit modmic.
hoffe,es findet sich evtl ein händler,der es in deutschland ins programm aufnimmt.
müsste doch was für caseking oder mindfactory sein.oder direkt alternate und amazon.
hätte bei audiophilen spielern bestimmt blitzschnell eine fangemeinde.
thx 4 review.go on!


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eine Alternative zum Modmic, abgesehen vom Zalman Mic?


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Juni 2014)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Alternative zum Modmic, abgesehen vom Zalman Mic?


 
Sehr viele sogar:

Samson Go Mic USB Mikrofon
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000WGW96K/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
V-MODA BoomPro Microphone Cable inkl. Y-Adapter, black - kopfhörerliebe.de (für abnehmbare Kabel)
Speedlink SL-8703-BK CAPO Handmikrofon schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/321031-mein-headset-mod-dt770-pro-mic.html

Und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## mds51 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir das Creative Fatility gebraucht bei ebay für 1 € gekauft und das abnehmbare Mikro davon verwendet.
Dazu noch ein 3,5mm Klinge Verlängerungskabel und ein bissl Iso-Tape und fertig war die Geschichte 
Bedeutend billiger, finde ich.

Bildergallerie dazu(nicht von mir): beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro mic mod - Imgur


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juni 2014)

Ist auch eine nette Lösung! Allerdings bist du halt mit dem ModMic doch noch eine Ecke praktischer unterwegs. Ich hatte damals gleich noch ein paar zusätzliche Base Clasps bestellt und so kann ich, je nach Lust und Laune, das Mikro an meinen offenen oder wenn mir danach ist, schnell mal eben an den geschlossenen KH klippen. Die kleinen Magnetteile verschandeln das Design des KH halt auch nicht so sehr wie Tap, Kabelbinder und Klinkenverlängerungen und lassen sich mit dem 3M Klebepad sogar ablösen und wiederverwenden.


----------



## X2theZ (24. Juni 2014)

schönes review! danke!

hab sogar noch die ver. 1.0 auf meinem dt990 
bin bis heute auch noch von diesem modmic begeistert. 
lediglich auf den kleinen bommel (alias rauschfilter ^^) bin ich ein bisschen neidisch. weiß jemand zufällig, wo man so ein ding separat kaufen kann?


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juni 2014)

Danke, dass es euch gefällt!



Combi schrieb:


> hoffe,es findet sich evtl ein händler,der es in deutschland ins programm aufnimmt.
> müsste doch was für caseking oder mindfactory sein.oder direkt alternate und amazon.



Der nette Herr Eli vom Antlion Kundendienst hat mich bereits gefragt, welche deutschen Hardwarehändler am populärsten wären. Neben Amazon, Mindfactory und Alternate habe ich mit hardwareversand.de und homeofhardware.de geantwortet. Ich hoffe, das war auch in eurem Sinne 



> lediglich auf den kleinen bommel (alias rauschfilter ^^) bin ich ein bisschen neidisch. weiß jemand zufällig, wo man so ein ding separat kaufen kann?



gibts sicherlich in jedem halbwegs anständigen audioladen.


----------



## stoepsel (24. Juni 2014)

Mit diesen Händlern bin ich auch einverstanden. Vielleicht kann man bei Antlion noch Thomann empfehlen- wenn Die denn da mitmachen würden...

Nutze übrigens auch neuerdings einen DT 770 Pro, allerdings in der 80Ohm Version, übergangsweise mit dem Zalman Mic 1, welches wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ist, für den Preis von knapp 7€. 
Mein ModMic 4.0 ist seit dem 10.6. auf Weltreise. Mal schauen, wann das gute Stück bei mir eintrudelt.

Is echt witzig, dass gerade jetzt ein Review rauskommt... Schön gemacht, und nich so elendig lang geschrieben!


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juni 2014)

ALso zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen musst du rechnen. Kannst auch jetzt schon beim Zoll vorbei schauen und gucken obs da liegt. Der Versand von USA nach hier dauert nur nen paar Tage, aber der Zoll lässt sich immer viel Zeit


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Juni 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Der nette Herr Eli vom Antlion Kundendienst hat mich bereits gefragt, welche deutschen Hardwarehändler am populärsten wären. Neben Amazon, Mindfactory und Alternate habe ich mit hardwareversand.de und homeofhardware.de geantwortet. Ich hoffe, das war auch in eurem Sinne


 
Schon kurios. Damals schon als ich mein Mic bestellt habe, hatte ich Jimmy von Antlion darauf hingewiesen dass es in Deutschland eine große Anhängerschaft gibt. Er hatte darauf geantwortet dass man mit Caseking schon in den Startlöchern steht. Das ist jetzt gut 1 1/2 Jahre her...


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juni 2014)

Vllt konnten sie sich nicht einigen.


----------



## stoepsel (24. Juni 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ALso zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen musst du rechnen. Kannst auch jetzt schon beim Zoll vorbei schauen und gucken obs da liegt. Der Versand von USA nach hier dauert nur nen paar Tage, aber der Zoll lässt sich immer viel Zeit


 
Wo wäre denn so ein Zoll-Anlaufpunkt? Wohne hier zwischen Hannover und Wolfsburg....

Tante Edit sagt,: Habe selbst rausgefunden, wo das nächste Hauptzollamt steht..


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juni 2014)

Jo, gibt für jede Stadt nen eigenen Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## DarkIdea (25. Juni 2014)

Prima Review!
Ich bin auch schon seit längerer Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir das Modmic noch gönnen soll oder einfach weiterhin das Zalman verwende...
Mal schauen, die ganze Geschichte wäre halt wirklich wesentlich einfacher, wenn man das Modmic bei nem deutschen Händler bestellen könnte.


----------



## xLeprechaun (25. Juni 2014)

Schönes Review!

Hatte es auch länger beobachtet, hab mich im nachhinein aber für das Zalman ZM Mic1 entschieden.


----------



## penne90 (25. Juni 2014)

Falls es wen interessiert:

Die hatten wohl Probleme mit Zertifikaten, welche man benötigt um an Reseller zu verkaufen (?). Irgendwie sowas war da. Bei einer Frage an den Support bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland kam folgendes raus:

(Email vom 22. Juni 2014)

"Hi XXX-

I can tell you we'd like to get the Modmic into a German distributor in the next 1-3 months. I am not sure that will happen but we are more than eager to get some units into better EU resellers. If you want to wait I think we may have it done before Summer is over.

Cheers,
Eli "


Grüße,

penne90


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2014)

Die Jungs haben jedenfalls nen super Support. Antworten immer am nächsten Tag mit einer Antwort, bei der man keine weiteren Fragen hat.


----------



## stoepsel (27. Juni 2014)

Gestern kam Post von meinem naheliegenden Hauptzollamt...eigentlich ist es eher eine Benachrichtigung der Post. 
Naja, immerhin isses schon im Land und Montag hol ich es ab.


----------



## P2KFighter (27. Juni 2014)

GW, meins hängt leider noch in Los Angeles


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2014)

P2KFighter schrieb:


> GW, meins hängt leider noch in Los Angeles


 
Nope, ab LA ist die Nachverfolgung internationaler Briefe nicht mehr möglich. Die Mics sind schon nach 3-4 Tagen nach Bestellung in Deutschland, aber der ganze Bürokratenscheiss verhindert, dass wir es zeitnah geliefert bekommen.

Wenn du es also auch nicht mehr aushalten kannst, kannst du dich an dein Zollamt wenden und nachfragen, ob das Mic schon da war/ist.


----------



## P2KFighter (28. Juni 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Nope, ab LA ist die Nachverfolgung internationaler Briefe nicht mehr möglich. Die Mics sind schon nach 3-4 Tagen nach Bestellung in Deutschland, aber der ganze Bürokratenscheiss verhindert, dass wir es zeitnah geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Wenn du es also auch nicht mehr aushalten kannst, kannst du dich an dein Zollamt wenden und nachfragen, ob das Mic schon da war/ist.



Ist ja gestern laut Status in LA gewesen 

_Service Type: International Letter

Shipment Activity Location Date & Time 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
Depart USPS Sort Facility LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 June 27, 2014 1:45 am 
Processed through USPS Sort Facility LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 June 26, 2014 7:21 pm 
Depart USPS Sort Facility RENO, NV 89510 June 24, 2014 3:08 am 
Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility RENO, NV 89510 June 23, 2014 9:00 pm 
Electronic Shipping Info Received  June 23, 2014  
Depart Post Office SPARKS, NV 89434 June 23, 2014 5:51 pm 
Acceptance SPARKS, NV 89434 June 23, 2014 4:11 pm 
_

Das die Logistik beim Zoll dann, sagen wir mal nicht die beste ist, habe ich leider schon oft gelesen...


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juni 2014)

jep, mehr als da jetzt steht wird da auch nie stehen. selbst wenn das mic schon bei dir ist.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Juni 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jep, mehr als da jetzt steht wird da auch nie stehen. selbst wenn das mic schon bei dir ist.


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Meine bisherigen Lieferungen aus den USA waren laut Nachverfolgung noch in Los Angeles, als ich sie hier beim Zoll abgeholt habe. LA bedeutet für uns also quasi nur, dass das Paket die USA verlassen hat.

Das Review ist übrigens schön geworden.  Kompakt gehalten, gut und sauber geschrieben. Ich hätte mir noch den Vergleich mit anderen, ähnlich teuren Lösungen gewünscht, aber das ist bei Mikros ja oftmals nicht so einfach wie bei Kopfhörern. Von daher danke für das Review.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2014)

Auf Grund meines knapp bemessenen Budgets gibts leider nur nen vergleich mit dem Zalman


----------



## P2KFighter (1. Juli 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Auf Grund meines knapp bemessenen Budgets gibts leider nur nen vergleich mit dem Zalman



Ich finde es auch absolut ausreichend. Vorallem besser als jetzt welche nur für den Test zu bestellen 
Es gibt vllt günstigere mit ähnlich gutem Klang aber es ist für einen KH mMn die optimale Lösung, ohne auf ein Großmembran zu gehen.


----------



## stoepsel (1. Juli 2014)

Wie ich schon im Einkaufsführer für Headsets geschrieben habe, ist mein Mod-Mic leider nicht so funktionstüchtig- der Stummschalter trennt das Signal nicht richtig und verursacht daher extreme Kratzgeräusche. Habe Antlion schon angeschrieben und dabei erwähnt, dass ich das Micro zurück schicken werde. Ein Neues sollen Sie aber vorher mal durchchecken, bevor es zu mir gesandt wird. 
Mal schauen, was bei rauskommt...?


----------



## Nfsman (1. Juli 2014)

Echt gute Review!
Ich habe meins direkt am Releasetag (8.5) bestellt, seit dem 12.5 ist es aus den USA raus.
Und ich warte immernoch.
Das sind bald 2 Monate, kann mir mal einer erklären was zur Hölle da so lange dauert?


			
				DHL Tracking schrieb:
			
		

> Status  	vom Do, 08.05.2014 16:09
> Die Sendung ist im Start-Paketzentrum eingetroffen.
> 
> Nächster Schritt 	Die Sendung wird zum Export-Paketzentrum transportiert.


Letzter Status von USPS:


			
				USPS Tracking schrieb:
			
		

> May 12, 2014 , 9:57 am
> Depart USPS Sort Facility
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90009
> Your item departed our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 sort facility on May 12, 2014 at 9:57 am.



Von wegen Globalisierung, da kann ich ja besser selbst 20-Mal hin und zurückfliegen und das Ding abholen.Leider kostet das aber mehr als 12$.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Juli 2014)

Die werden es wahrscheinlich verloren haben


----------



## Nfsman (1. Juli 2014)

Das wäre ziemlich *******.Aber ich hab nochmal bei Antlion und bei Paypal meine Adresse gecheckt,beide sind richtig.
Und wenn die ein Packet mit Tracking Nummer verlieren wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt dem Kunden das mitzuteilen oder?
Ich hab ja keinen Beweis dass es verloren gegangen ist.(Wenn es so ist)


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Juli 2014)

Nfsman schrieb:


> Das wäre ziemlich *******.Aber ich hab nochmal bei Antlion und bei Paypal meine Adresse gecheckt,beide sind richtig.
> Und wenn die ein Packet mit Tracking Nummer verlieren wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt dem Kunden das mitzuteilen oder?
> Ich hab ja keinen Beweis dass es verloren gegangen ist.(Wenn es so ist)



Der Knochen kommt aber nicht zum Hund 

Sprich du musst dich dann bei UPS (oder welchen Dienstleister du nutzt) melden, dass das Paket noch nicht da ist.
Die können dann nachvollziehen, wo es hängengeblieben ist und in der Regel bekommst du den Schaden erstattet (ich schätze, dass der Versand versichert ist)


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Die werden es wahrscheinlich verloren haben


 
Quark, wie schon auf Seite 3 geschrieben hängt sein Paket/Mic beim Zoll fest. Einfach beim Zollamt für deine Stadt mal anrufen (Zuständigkeit vorher googeln), vorbei fahren (Perso nicht vergessen) und dann gucken die wo das Dingen abbleibt.
Beim Tracking wird sich eh nix mehr ändern.

PS: weder usps, noch dhl, noch die deutsche post, noch irgend ein anderer paketdienst wird die auskunft über den verbleib deines paketes geben.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Juli 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Quark, wie schon auf Seite 3 geschrieben hängt sein Paket/Mic beim Zoll fest. Einfach beim Zollamt für deine Stadt mal anrufen (Zuständigkeit vorher googeln), vorbei fahren (Perso nicht vergessen) und dann gucken die wo das Dingen abbleibt.
> Beim Tracking wird sich eh nix mehr ändern.
> 
> PS: weder usps, noch dhl, noch die deutsche post, noch irgend ein anderer paketdienst wird die auskunft über den verbleib deines paketes geben.


 

Tut mir Leid, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass er beim Zoll nachfragt 

Sie geben ihm keine Auskunft darüber, da hast du Recht. 
Sollte das Paket aber versichert sein, bekommt er den Schaden erstattet, sofern der Dienstleister eingesteht, dass das Paket nicht mehr auffindbar ist.


----------



## Nfsman (1. Juli 2014)

Dann melde ich mich da mal.
Wird man denn garnicht benachrichtigt falls da was angekommen ist?
Wenn man dann öfter mal was aus den USA/EU Ausland bestellt ist das ja ziemlich nervig wenn man sich da immer von selbst melden muss.

Edit: DHL meint es ist nicht in Deutschland angekommen.Habe Antlion angeschrieben und die kümmern sich jetzt darum.Jetzt warte ich auf eine konkrete Antwort.


----------



## Cyberratchet (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe für einen Freund und mich jeweils ein Modmic am 27. Juni bestellt und heute war es schon da. Der österreichische Zoll dürfte entspannter als der deutsche sein, auch habe ich keine weiteren Gebühren mehr zahlen müssen.

Das Spiralkabel vom DT-770 Pro ist übrigens sehr gut abgeschirmt, ich habe das Kabel vom Modmic einfach durchgezogen (habe im Prinzip ein Kabel) und am Rauschverhalten oä. hat sich nichts geändert. Die Enden werde ich noch mit Kabelbinder befestigen, es ist allerdings schon jetzt deutlich angenehmer zu handhaben.


----------



## zeroz (5. Juli 2014)

Will mir auch eines zulegen, gute Frage ob ich es nur importieren lassen sollte. Evtl. hat auch jemand eines, der es loswerden möchte. In diesem Fall, kann er sich bei mir per PN melden XD.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2014)

So weit ich weis will Antlion bis Ende des Jahres deutsche Distributoren wie Amazon, Mindfactory etc. als Versandheinis "unter Vertrag nehmen". Dann dürfte das ganze doch deutlich schneller von der Hand gehen. Bis dahin hast aber auch eins per Import erhalten.


----------



## zeroz (5. Juli 2014)

Ist halt immer noch bis zum Ende des Jahres . Amazon wäre echt die bessere Wahl als der Rest, wegen der schnelleren Abwicklung.

Sollte es dann soweit , freue ich mich auf die zukünftigen Mics von AntLion.


----------



## P2KFighter (14. Juli 2014)

Heute kam, 3 Wochen nach der Bestellung, die Benachrichtigung vom Zoll das ich das Paket abholen kann.

Reicht beim Zoll die Bestellbetätigung und die PayPal-Rechnung zum abholen oder wollen die ne richtige Rechung von AntLion?


----------



## zeroz (14. Juli 2014)

Joa, sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein.


----------



## P2KFighter (18. Juli 2014)

So, war heute morgen um 7:00 Uhr beim Zoll und habe das ModMic abgeholt. War nach 15 Minuten auch schon durch was sehr gut war 

Testaufnahme Zalman zm-mic1 vs. Antilon ModMic 4.0(Mikrofonverstärkung aus/Pegel auf 100) [durch nen YouTube Fehler aktuell extrem leise]

Und so sah mein DT-990 Pro dabei vom Aufbau aus:


----------



## zeroz (18. Juli 2014)

Hast du dein ModMic auf die Fehler die bei AntLion bekannt sind geprüft?


----------



## zeroz (18. Juli 2014)

Bzw 3 Wochen? Deutschland? XD


----------



## P2KFighter (19. Juli 2014)

Also den einen Fehler den ich kenne ist dass das Mikro falsch herum angebracht wurde. Und das ist bei mir wie beim TE der Fall gewesen! 

3 Wochen kommen gut hin. War ja schon Anfang der Woche zum abholen bereit. Und ja Deutschland, um genau zu sein Berlin.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie hat die Tonaufnahme bei mir kein Ton. Youtube funktioniert, aber selbst wenn ich alles auf 100% stelle höre ich nix


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Juli 2014)

Als ich mir das Video angehört hab, war noch Ton da, jetzt ist kein Ton mehr da.

@* P2KFighter*

Bist du ein Künstler oder warum löscht die GEMA den Ton?


----------



## P2KFighter (23. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung was YouTube da verbockt hat. Also Ton ist schon noch da, allerdings ist der ULTRA ULTRA ULTRA leise 

Müsste ich mal ne neue Aufnahme machen.


----------



## Nfsman (23. Juli 2014)

In der ersten Antwort von Antlion hieß es ich solle eine Woche warten.(5.7)Hab ich gemacht,nichts ist passiert.
Dann hab ich gefragt ob sie mir ein neues schicken können,da es sich ja scheinbar irgendwo im nirgendwo befindet.Machen sie aber nicht ehe es bei mir ankommt oder zu ihnen zurückkommt.(20.7)
Bin momentan im Urlaub aber der DHL Status verändert sich seit der Bestellung immernoch nicht und wenn DHL sagt dass es nicht in Deutschland angekommen ist gehe ich mal davon aus dass es auch nicht beim Zoll ist.
Morgen sind es 11 Wochen und bald 3 Monate.
Selbst son scheiß kostenloser Versand Import aus China hat "nur" anderthalb Monat gedauert bis er angekommen ist.
Und ich sitze seit 3 Monaten abends da mit meinen Kopfhörern auf dem Kopf und nem angeknacksten 25€ Billig Headset um den Hals damit ich nen Mikro hab.
Tolle Sache.


----------



## Nfsman (23. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## zeroz (23. Juli 2014)

Habe noch nen Sennheiser PC161 wenn du es haben willst . 

Dann melde dich einfach nochmal bei AntLion und sage denen das schon seid drei Monaten  nichts passiert und du dein Geld zurück haben willst. Da Sie es mit dem Versand nicht gebacken bekommen. Oder dir das Mic/Ersatz als Päckchen zusenden sollen. 

Die Geduld hätte ich garnicht. 
Glaub mir, ich hätte bereits so nen Krach diesbezüglich gemacht und das täglich. XD 

Mach das und beschwere dich.


----------



## Nfsman (24. Juli 2014)

Muss ich wohl machen.Bei Geld zurück hab ich das Mikro dann aber nicht und hab das gleiche Problem wie vorher.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2014)

11 Wochen ist schon heftig.


----------



## zeroz (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe das es bei mir doch schneller geht.


----------



## Nfsman (26. Juli 2014)

Es ist angekommen!Bin aber noch ein paar Tage im Urlaub und dann erwarte ich eine Offenbarung


----------



## zeroz (26. Juli 2014)

XD gz dass du endlich dein Teil hast.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2014)

Hehe, einfach mal meckern und zack isses da


----------



## Altair94 (29. Juli 2014)

Mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage:

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird das ModMic mithilfe eines Magneten an dem Kopfhörer befestigt. Ich dachte immer, dass Magneten und Boxen keine guten Freunde sind. 
Der Hersteller hat sich da sicher was dabei gedacht und auch im Review wird jetzt nichts Negatives in der Richtung erwähnt, daher meine Verwirrung.
Ich bitte um Aufklärung. 

mfg

altair94


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Juli 2014)

Ganz einfach: Der Magnet ist nicht so stark, dass er die Treiber beschädigen könnte, aber stark genug, dass das Mikro hält


----------



## Altair94 (30. Juli 2014)

Ahhh ok. 
Ja, sowas in die Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht. Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

mfg

altair94


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2014)

Ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, dass ich da beim Test keinen Gedanken dran verschwendet habe


----------



## Kratos333 (30. August 2014)

Danke für das Review.
Habe mir das Teil nun auch bestellt. Zusammen mit Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones. Ich nehme bis das Mic da ist erstmal ein Zalman für 5€.


----------



## Tystros (2. September 2014)

Da das Review hier mich unter anderem dazu verleitet hat mir ein ModMic zu kaufen schreib ich hier jetzt auch mal was 
Das ModMic kam bei mir wirklich schnell an (zwischen 1-2 Wochen) aber ich hatte bisher auch bei Sendungen aus China immer Glück mit dem Zoll.

Ich habs dann zwar erst mal nen Monat liegen lassen weil ich auf meinen Beyerdynamic DT 990 warten wollte, aber jetzt hab ichs endlich mal rangeklatscht und bin wirklich begeistert  

Super Klang, besser gehts kaum. 

Was mich aber wundert, Vaykir, ist dass du in deinem Review als Minuspunkt das Grundrauschen angibst, und auch in deinem Video hört man ja ein recht deutliches Rauschen. Dass das ModMic eine recht "starke" Soundkarte benötigt habe ich ja vorher schon einige male gelesen, aber deine Soundblaster X-Fi ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht. Auf jeden Fall habe ich bei mir mit meinem ModMic und meiner Xonar U7 quasi fast kein Rauschen. Wenn man sich darauf konzentriert kann man es hören, aber dafür muss man den Ton auch so laut drehen dass die Stimme dann schon fast zu laut ist. 

Ich habe mal ein kleines Video gemacht und dem ich ein wenig rede, und ich habe absolut gar keine Nachbearbeitung gemacht weil es auch einfach absolut nicht nötig ist... Da ist kein Rauschen was entfernt werden müsste. Ich habe zwar etwas Musik untergelegt, aber auch ohne die könnte man kein so deutliches Rauschen hören wie in deinem Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7HQB3c9eyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat die Soundblaster X-Fi einfach nen deutlich schlechteren Mikrofonverstärker? Ich habe mein ModMic bei Windows auf Pegel 15 gestellt. Und wie gesagt, ich habe nichts an der Aufnahme verstärkt oder so.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. September 2014)

Auch das Modmic kann Schwankungen beim Rauschen haben...
das eine rauscht gar nicht, das nächste leicht hörbar etc.


----------



## Tystros (2. September 2014)

Bei Vaykir im Video ist es aber so, dass das Rauschen während er das ModMic angeschlossen hat exakt das selbe ist wie wenn er das Zalman Mikro angeschlossen hat. Das beweist ja quasi schon dass das Rauschen alleine von der Soundkarte erzeugt wird, nicht vom Mikro. Und dann ist es ein wenig unfair im Review des ModMics das Rauschen als Minuspunkt darzustellen ^^


----------



## Glantir (12. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage 
Ist zwischen dem Modmic und dem Modmic (Muteless) der einzige Unterschied der Mute button?
Oder gibts da noch andere Qualitäts Unterschiede?


----------



## ryzen1 (22. September 2014)

Nur der Mutebutton ist unterschiedlich.

Man ich hoff meins erscheint bald


----------



## Vaykir (24. September 2014)

Tystros schrieb:


> Bei Vaykir im Video ist es aber so, dass das Rauschen während er das ModMic angeschlossen hat exakt das selbe ist wie wenn er das Zalman Mikro angeschlossen hat. Das beweist ja quasi schon dass das Rauschen alleine von der Soundkarte erzeugt wird, nicht vom Mikro. Und dann ist es ein wenig unfair im Review des ModMics das Rauschen als Minuspunkt darzustellen ^^


 
War mir nicht bewusst, dass es an der Soundkarte liegen könnte. Evtl hole ich mir auch mal ne neue oder schreibe Creative an, ob die was wissen.
Zu erwähnen wäre auch noch, dass ich den PAX Treiber benutze, wo natürlich auch der Fehler liegen könnte.

Mit welchem Prog hast du aufgenommen?


----------



## zeroz (3. Oktober 2014)

Meine Xonar DGX scheint auch nicht so zu funktionieren wie erwartet XD.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2014)

Mhh mein ModMic ist seit 25.08 in Deutschland aber immer noch nicht da :/


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2014)

dann solltest du beim nächsten Zollamt anrufen


----------



## MfDoom (7. Oktober 2014)

Vaykir schrieb:


> War mir nicht bewusst, dass es an der Soundkarte liegen könnte. Evtl hole ich mir auch mal ne neue oder schreibe Creative an, ob die was wissen.
> Zu erwähnen wäre auch noch, dass ich den PAX Treiber benutze, wo natürlich auch der Fehler liegen könnte.
> 
> Mit welchem Prog hast du aufgenommen?


 Das kann sehr gut an einer Einstellung im Soundtreiber liegen. Dolby, EAX oder irgendwelche anderen Treiberseitigen Soundver(schlimm)besserungen.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie es aussieht, _könnte_ das ModMic innerhalb eines Monat in Deutschland an den Start gehen:

AntLion Audio — More worldly Mics New Sponsored Teams & Logo contest


----------



## Glantir (19. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist es seit dem 15. September in LA... aber es liegt immer noch in den 6 Wochen mit denen man rechnen muss. Hatte gehofft das ich Glück hab und es schneller da ist


----------



## zeroz (21. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst es glaube bereits in der UK ordern, dann dauert es max ne Woche XD. Weiß aber jetzt nicht den Reseller, steht glaube ich aber auf ihrer Homepage.


----------



## Glantir (24. Oktober 2014)

Bekomm ich denn so einfach das Geld wieder? Wenn ich die Bestellung jetzt abbreche? Der ganze Vorgang ist ja jetzt schon knapp 5 Wochen am laufen.

Edit: Lese gerad den Artikel auf deren Seite... Und da schreiben sie am 7.10 das Sie Modmics für den UK Store versendet haben, aber meine bestellung soll immer noch in LA liegen oO

Edit2: Aber wie ich das sehe hat man da keinen Preis vorteil da das englische Pfund stärker als der € ist ^^


----------



## X2theZ (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Sendeverfolgungsinformationen müssen nicht stimmen. Ruf mal bei deinem lokalen Zollamt an. Vielleicht liegt das ModMic schon eine ganze Weile dort und wartet nur auf dich.

Wenn die es noch nicht haben, würd ich den Verkäufer mal - mit dem Hinweis auf den Paketstandort - anschreiben und nachfragen, ob das Paket richtig versendet wurde.


----------



## Glantir (24. Oktober 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Die Sendeverfolgungsinformationen müssen nicht stimmen. Ruf mal bei deinem lokalen Zollamt an. Vielleicht liegt das ModMic schon eine ganze Weile dort und wartet nur auf dich.
> 
> Wenn die es noch nicht haben, würd ich den Verkäufer mal - mit dem Hinweis auf den Paketstandort - anschreiben und nachfragen, ob das Paket richtig versendet wurde.



So nach etlichen Anrufen konnte mir dann endlich mal einer sagen das ich definitiv von der Post ein Schreiben bekomme das was für mich an Ort xy liegen würde.... Mal abwarten was die Mail an den Kunden service ergibt.


Edit: So nach knapp 5 1/2 Wochen ist es dann endlich angekommen, es wurd sogar direkt zur Poststelle in meinem Ort (ne 9k Seelen Gemeinde) gebracht und es hat mich auch nur 6,31€ Zoll gebühren gekostet  liegt aber evtl daran das ich mich für das Muteless entschieden hab?


----------



## TestudoImprobis (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein Modmic zuzulegen. 
Allerdings möchte ich das Klebepad nicht sehr gerne auf die Kopfhörer kleben.
Gäbe es da irgendeine andere Möglichkeit?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Darkseth (12. Dezember 2014)

Und ab sofort bei Caseking erhältlich zu einem sehr fairen Preis: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Dezember 2014)

Das Modmic ist jetzt bei Caseking für 50 Euro verfügbar!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-4-0-deutschland-erhaeltlich.html#post7026776


Caseking.de » Sound » Mikrofone » AntLion Audio ModMic V4 Mikrofon, abnehmbar, inkl. Mute-Button


----------



## zeroz (12. Dezember 2014)

Na endlich mal ne gute Nachricht, sind auch die Magnet Clips ebenso verfügbar?

EDIT //-->
Jop, sind sie. XD


----------



## Neo_One (13. Dezember 2014)

Mir gleich das Mod Mic. bestellt. Kommt dann an meinen DT 990 den ich die Tage bestelle.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. Dezember 2014)

Cool! Das heisst keine 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit und keine evtl. anfallenden Zollgebühren!??

Wäre das Mic auch was für den Fidelio X2/L2 ? Hier ist das Mesh Gitter doch sehr grob!

Flotte Grüße!


----------



## Darkseth (13. Dezember 2014)

Jo, wird bestellt, und ist in 2 tagen da oder so.
Es ist mit 49€ sogar günstiger als direkt vom Händler.... lol

Musst ausprobieren. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es dort dran halten würde.

An diesem Gitter meines T90 (nennt sich "Schweizer Tüll") hat es so gut wie garnicht gehalten (vll hätte ich es aber nur sehr lange trocknen lassen müssen......) Zum glück konnte ich den Bügel nutzen.

Speziell für die Fidelios kannst du doch das Boompro mic nehmen von vmoda? Das nutzt ja auc klinke, und ist ein kombiniertes mikrofon + kopfhörerkabel.


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Dezember 2014)

Kommt man nicht auch an das Boompro mic so schlcht dran, weil es aus dem Ausland kommt?
Oder gibt es dazu schon ein deutscher Shop? Dann wäre das natürlich meine erste Wahl  !

LG


----------



## Neo_One (14. Dezember 2014)

Hat hier Jemand das BD DT990 pro + Das Modmic in betrieb? Wo bringt man am besten die Haltevorrichtung an? Kann mir vorstellen das es auf dem Kopfhörer da er ja Offen ist (Also dieses Gitter) nicht gut hällt, oder etwa doch?

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Dezember 2014)

Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es dazu schon ein deutscher Shop? Dann wäre das natürlich meine erste Wahl  !
> 
> LG




Siehe hier: V Moda Boompro bei idealo.de


----------



## Darkseth (14. Dezember 2014)

Ganz naheliegend: Wie wärs mit der Leiste, wo "DT 990 Pro" draufsteht? DA gibts ja außen ne freie glatte fläche.


----------



## Neo_One (14. Dezember 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Ganz naheliegend: Wie wärs mit der Leiste, wo "DT 990 Pro" draufsteht? DA gibts ja außen ne freie glatte fläche.



Also ganz vorne auf der Fläche vor dem Schriftzug.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Darkseth (14. Dezember 2014)

Da würde ich es zumindest machen. Geht bei meinem T90 z:B. garnicht, da musste ich es halt auf die Gabel machen...


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Siehe hier: V Moda Boompro bei idealo.de




 Für 30€ !!!  Sehr cool! Passt das generell überall, oder auf was muss ich bei der Passgenauigkeit achten?
Da ist sogar eins für 160€ dabei bei idealo . Gibts dazu noch ein Kopfhörer oder was !? 

LG


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Das Kabel des KH muss abnehmbar sein und darf keine Kerbe wie beim Custom One Pro haben.
Zudem muss das Ende des KH 3,5mm Klinke und weiblich sein, ansonsten muss man mit Adaptern arbeiten


----------



## X2theZ (15. Dezember 2014)

Neo_One schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand das BD DT990 pro + Das Modmic in betrieb? Wo bringt man am besten die Haltevorrichtung an? Kann mir vorstellen das es auf dem Kopfhörer da er ja Offen ist (Also dieses Gitter) nicht gut hällt, oder etwa doch?
> 
> Gruß
> Neo_One



Yep. Hab das schon sehr lange so in Verwendung. kA mindestens 1-2 Jahre - und hält nach wie vor einwandfrei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hab den Magnetclip sozusagen an der "Flanke" der Hörer-Schale angebracht.

(btw. zur Info, dass das Foto nicht für Verwirrung sorgt. Das Wendelkabel wurde von mir auf ein Gerades getauscht)


----------



## PCTom (15. Dezember 2014)

Endlich gibt es das Modmic bei Caseking.


----------



## Shurchil (11. Februar 2015)

Danke für's Review. Aber: Hast du die Nachbearbeitung in der Software versaut oder ist das so von der Quali her? Ich höre ein Rauschen, der Ton ist ziemlich dumpf. Ist das noch per Nachbearbeitung beeinflussbar? Für den Preis sollte es schon nahezu perfekt sein, was es in meinen Augen/Ohren bei deinem Video nicht der Fall ist.

Auf meinem Kanal sind meine Videos (aufgenommen mit dem Zalman Mic1) und ich find die Quali nun nicht sonderlich schlechter als zu deiner im Video gezeigten.

Beispiel: [KGPHD] [HOW-TO] SweetFX in World of Warcraft (WoD !!!) l Deutsch/German l HD - YouTube


----------



## Vaykir (24. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn ich hier jetzt nen Esel aus der Versenkung hole: der "relativ" schlechte ton ist vermutlich auf die gemoddeten PAX treiber zurück zu führen.
Das problem tritt nämlich nur bei einigen programmen auf. in TS z.b. gibs keine probleme, mumble zickt teilweise richtig rum und in OBS ist der sound auch net so pralle.


----------

